# Insurance rates on GTO



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

I am getting ready to buy one here in a week or two, a red 4M, and am curious about the rates for insurance that all of you are paying as compared to what you have had before. I have a clean record and am 26, so I am pretty well in the lowest bracket for insurance.

Thankx,
Toolman


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Mines 885 a year thru farmers mutual. I'm 31, married, no accidents or tickets. It's cheaper than the mustang I used to own was.


----------



## Heinous (Jan 10, 2005)

I am curious as well. I plan to get one next summer. I have had no accidents or tickets or anything bad on my record, however, I will be only 21...

How much can I expect to pay?


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Ask your Insurance agent.
By law, they are required to furnish an itemized quote. :seeya:


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

my insurance went up 16$ with two speeding tickets and an accident claim from my wife on the Autobahn,,we trded a Grand Am for the GTO


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

$110 a month. 25, clean record, and I have a multi line discount by having a cheap life insurance policy with State Farm. I've been very happy with my service from them.  My insurance went up $7 from my 98 Trans Am Vert, to a 04 GTO. I'm guessing it has lower starting rates, but went up due to the value of the car being so much higher because it is brand new.

You might want to check into Good Student Discounts. I think all you need is to have above a 3.0 in school and it saves you some big money. After I graduated I had the Extended Good Student Discount. Lasted until I turned 25. I think while you are in school it is good for 20% off, then 10% off for the extended.


----------



## 84racebird (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm paying about $850 a year.

29 and single.
I have a multi-car discount.
It is listed as pleasure use.
$500 deductibles.
No tickets and no accidents on my record.
West Bend Mutual insurance


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

690 for 1 year
41 and no tickets--- YET!

California


GTO-TO-GO


----------



## 1STIMER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm paying $1,250/year. I'm 31 without any tickets or accidents. I have a multicar discount and a home owners policy thru AAA Michigan.


----------



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

Man I need to move to the middle of the country!!! The cheapest that I have found so far for me in MD is 800 every 6 months so 1600 a year . This is with a clean record and an extended good student discount, plus I am married. The only downside is that I am 22. I think that rates have a lot to do with the area and amount of traffic!!


----------



## skulltatt (Jan 7, 2005)

Mine went down....previous car was an 02 Z28.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2005)

$ 295.00 every 6 mo. Homeowners multi. car and high credit rating ( which makes a big difference) 52 years old and clean record for over 17 years. Farmers ins group Spokane wa. area.


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

$1620/6mo.......pretty sure i take the cake on who takes the lube free shaft on insurance....but hey, it's worth it. I'm 23, and have 1 exhibition driving, 1 careless driving, and a speeding ticket this year....nothing prior, and i'm praying for nothing in the future, I think i would be better off getting a dui and paying insurance after that...wow :shutme


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

$874 a year, 500,000 CSL, towing & labor, rental, $100 comp. ded., $500 coll. ded. 42 year old, single, 1 ticket. Westfield Insurance


----------

